# 435 M-sport 12h compliance



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

It seemed like a slow day at the Welt. Maximilian, my delivery guy said they had 36 deliveries. A lot of the platform was relatively empty. Here's 2 quick pics before my nap. The car is wonderful!


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

*Congratulations!!!*

Beautiful Car! Enjoy the trip! Well worth the wait!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

Gorgeous, that side shot is sick!


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Congrats. Looks great. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## GeoX750Li (Apr 6, 2013)

Popoemt said:


> Gorgeous, that side shot is sick!


Looks like it came out of the brochure. Definitely need more pics, interior too.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

GeoX750Li said:


> Looks like it came out of the brochure. Definitely need more pics, interior too.





Popoemt said:


> Gorgeous, that side shot is sick!


Yeah, that pic is nice! It really does look like it came right out of the brochure. White is beautiful

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

I'm really lovin' that 435i M sport!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats! Your first pic looks like a magazine photo!


----------



## heliochrome85 (Jan 28, 2010)

La Bella Macchina! Congrats Snareman!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

A few more. Went back down to the Welt tonight and one from the garage at the hotel


----------



## heliochrome85 (Jan 28, 2010)

Snareman said:


> A few more. Went back down to the Welt tonight and one from the garage at the hotel


i love that car. love.


----------



## btv764 (Mar 8, 2013)

Looking great! What do you have planned next? I know you're probably still up do to the time difference


----------



## zoombie99 (Mar 27, 2012)

How's the ride?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

Snareman said:


> It seemed like a slow day at the Welt. Maximilian, my delivery guy said they had 36 deliveries. A lot of the platform was relatively empty. Here's 2 quick pics before my nap. The car is wonderful!


Now that's a beautiful car. As soon as I saw your M-Sport Brakes, I wish I had gotten them on mine.

How's it drive?


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

Snareman said:


> A few more. Went back down to the Welt tonight and one from the garage at the hotel


The night shot is pimp. Is your wife the photographer? You're going to have the most stylish ride in the entire state of Ohio...


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats, love the look of the coupe.


----------



## admannj (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrats Snareman. I am flying out tomorrow evening and can't wait for my ED on Monday. Enjoy!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

Beautiful optioned car. I can't wait to get mine in December. Enjoy and take lots of pics for us to see. Bravo!!


----------



## seoulchild79 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice ride.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

Congrats!!! Looks great in white!


----------



## us_matrix (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome! More pic please!


----------



## B-1 Pilot (Jul 8, 2007)

very nice, congrats!


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

NIIIIICCEEE!

Grats man.


----------



## dozer335 (Jun 15, 2013)

Too beautiful for words. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## dha510 (Oct 9, 2009)

Simply put, WOW! Please post more pics and let's see some interior shots too.
Congrats!


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Some more pics of the car. Some repeats, but these are direct versions of the pics instead of having to upload them to BF. Still need to get some interior shots.

I can post them in 1440x960 as well if anyone is interested.

Link to the gallery
435 European Delivery 2013











































































Had a bit of an audience for the delivery.


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

Very nice. Looking forward to our second ED of a M4 when the time is right.


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

Very nice shots. What camera and lens. As a photographer I appreciate your pictures. Enjoy the ride. You are lucky to be there at this time of the year. You can go anywhere, even thru the Alps. My delivery is in December so I will stay in Munich the whole time. Where are you heading?


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

admannj said:


> Congrats Snareman. I am flying out tomorrow evening and can't wait for my ED on Monday. Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Right there with you, flying out tomorrow morning and picking up on Monday as well. Representing Ricki at BMW of Tenafly!

Getting excited!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## AEC (Jan 19, 2003)

Beautiful photos and a fantastic car! Congratulations!:thumbup:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

trucheli said:


> Very nice shots. What camera and lens. As a photographer I appreciate your pictures. Enjoy the ride. You are lucky to be there at this time of the year. You can go anywhere, even thru the Alps. My delivery is in December so I will stay in Munich the whole time. Where are you heading?


Thanks. They were taken with a combination of Canon 5d MkIII and Rebel SL1

Lenses (all Canon)
14mm 2.8L
24 1.4L II
40 2.8
85 1.2L II

First trip with all primes. I wanted to see how it went cutting the cord from the zooms. There have been several times where I've said - that'd be a great pic, but I'm not getting the other lens out of my bag. Overall not a bad experience though.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Here I am between laps at nurburgring. All the cars were parked at the gate waiting to go back out. There was an accident so the track was closed for about 20 min. My car got a lot of interest! Got talking to a few guys there. Several had annual passes and come several times per week!!! I think I got passed by everyone but my car made it out just fine. 
At the airport heading home now... More pics later.

























Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Can't believe I missed this thread. Congratulations! Car looks awesome!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

alee said:


> Can't believe I missed this thread. Congratulations! Car looks awesome!


Thanks! The car IS awesome! Love it! Had a great time on the 'ring. A little scary, but great time. Just made it back into my house about 30min ago. We had a great time! Although the SIM car was a bust. never could get it to work. NEver asked for a PW when I put it in the phone like the one from the store there did. Not sure what was up with it. Rolf helped me buy one at the airport that worked in Germany. Oh well. I'll see if the keepgo folks will give me a refund.


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

*Great Trip!*



Snareman said:


> Thanks! The car IS awesome! Love it! Had a great time on the 'ring. A little scary, but great time. Just made it back into my house about 30min ago. We had a great time! Although the SIM car was a bust. never could get it to work. NEver asked for a PW when I put it in the phone like the one from the store there did. Not sure what was up with it. Rolf helped me buy one at the airport that worked in Germany. Oh well. I'll see if the keepgo folks will give me a refund.


Love that new signature line!!! Ditto on the car being truly awesome! Glad to hear that all went well.

On the SIM card from keepgo: I hope they issue you a refund. I probably would've been in the same boat. Before leaving I also had issues with getting the SIM to work, was on the online helpdesk for about 30 minutes until it started working. I was a little paranoid about the whole setup so decided to also get access for the US as well to try it out a couple of days before leaving, (highly suggest doing that for any future ED'ers). Currently on my ED and SIM is working fine, even though 3G is a bit less to be desired (spoiled by 4G, I guess), but overall SIM works.

Happy to hear that Rolf helped you get your hands on one for the trip!

Hey Snareman: I guess now for the painful wait for the car back on US soil? I don't want to drop mine off in a couple of weeks! I am hoping I can put mine in my carry-on or maybe talk my pilot into taking it on the plane as cargo! :thumbup::rofl::thumbup:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

bagbklyn said:


> QUOTE=Snareman;7910591]Thanks! The car IS awesome! Love it! Had a great time on the 'ring. A little scary, but great time. Just made it back into my house about 30min ago. We had a great time! Although the SIM car was a bust. never could get it to work. NEver asked for a PW when I put it in the phone like the one from the store there did. Not sure what was up with it. Rolf helped me buy one at the airport that worked in Germany. Oh well. I'll see if the keepgo folks will give me a refund.


Love that new signature line!!! Ditto on the car being truly awesome! Glad to hear that all went well.

On the SIM card from keepgo: I hope they issue you a refund. I probably would've been in the same boat. Before leaving I also had issues with getting the SIM to work, was on the online helpdesk for about 30 minutes until it started working. I was a little paranoid about the whole setup so decided to also get access for the US as well to try it out a couple of days before leaving, (highly suggest doing that for any future ED'ers). Currently on my ED and SIM is working fine, even though 3G is a bit less to be desired (spoiled by 4G, I guess), but overall SIM works.

Happy to hear that Rolf helped you get your hands on one for the trip!

Hey Snareman: I guess now for the painful wait for the car back on US soil? I don't want to drop mine off in a couple of weeks! I am hoping I can put mine in my carry-on or maybe talk my pilot into taking it on the plane as cargo! :thumbup::rofl::thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Thanks. I'm in the midst of battling with the KeepGo people. So far they absolutely suck for customer service. They tell me that because I didn't submit my refund request during the period of the card's activation (while I was in Europe) that they don't have to offer me a refund because their policy states that they will prorate it based on when you submit the refund request. I basically told them that's a bunch of crap and that I shouldn't be penalized for them sending me a product that never worked in the first place, regardless of when you submit your claim. They said they've sent it on to their management. We'll see. I'll certainly never use them again based on this service. Its great that people have had good luck with their cards, but the fact that they don't stand behind their product like this speaks volumes to me.

The card Rolf helped me buy at the airport worked great. Sadly it only worked in Germany and stopped as soon as we entered the Netherlands. It would have been invaluable to have a working phone to find the drop off location since the Nav takes you to the wrong place. My friend had a working phone and was able to call them at least.

BTW, good idea on trying it first in the US!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Snareman said:


> Thanks! The car IS awesome! Love it! Had a great time on the 'ring. A little scary, but great time. Just made it back into my house about 30min ago. We had a great time! Although the SIM car was a bust. never could get it to work. NEver asked for a PW when I put it in the phone like the one from the store there did. Not sure what was up with it. Rolf helped me buy one at the airport that worked in Germany. Oh well. I'll see if the keepgo folks will give me a refund.


I missed too! 

Congratulation! Will follow this thread now. I knew you are the master of great photos and good stories!
Car looking :thumbup:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

MB330 said:


> I missed too!
> 
> Congratulation! Will follow this thread now. I knew you are the master of great photos and good stories!
> Car looking :thumbup:


Thanks! After I get things a little more settled hopefully I can write a more real trip report as well as getting my video done.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Snareman said:


> Thanks! After I get things a little more settled hopefully I can write a more real trip report as well as getting my video done.


How's weather there? Impression of driving on Ring?


----------

